# Pine (soft wood) fish mount backing



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

I stumbled upon a man selling a great deal of old "driftwood" when searching for something special to back my walleye mount. All of the pieces were pine which is a soft wood. Without really considering that I had my trophy mounted to it and it now hangs on my wall. Has anyone heard of problems with decay or these type of balinga breaking or falling from the wall? The wood is not flimsy or thin but the bracket that attaches to the wall isnt drilled into the thickest part of the piece either. Overprotective of my fish? Or reason for concern?


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd say you'll be fine, but on the off chance you see brackets start loosening you may want to take it down and put a hardwood backing on it.


----------

